# [Android] Buttons umbelegen



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich hab vor mir so ein Spracherkennungsprogramm auf eine der Hardwaretasten zu legen, von mir aus "leiser" oder so, damit ich einfach die Taste drücken kann und losreden kann.

Also kennt ihr ne Möglichkeit unter Android 4 die HArdwaretasten frei belegen kann?

Hab das Galaxy Nexus mit 4.04 und dem Cyanogen Mod 9 drauf.

Danke euch


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2012)

Wüsste nicht, dass das geht, da Android die Tasten nicht vorgibt, d.h. welche Tasten und mit welcher Funktion, das gibt der Handyhersteller vor ^^

Manche Modelle haben zB nur Lauter/Leiser und ansonsten sowieso GAR keine echten Tasten. und grad lauter/leiser wird ja von unterschiedlichen Programmen/Funktionen gleichermaßen genutzt, ich denke nicht, dass Du das global einfach umstellen kannst.


Wenn, dann geht das nur mit einer ZUsatzapp - ich hab zB das hier gefunden von 2010: Android Hardwaretasten neu belegen mit ButtonRemapper • Handy-Fans.de    vlt. findest Du ja neuere Infos.


----------



## Vordack (26. Juni 2012)

Danke Dir. Ja, men Nexus hat auch nur 3 Tasten (lauter, leiser, on/off) und die lassen sich nicht umbelegen. Bei meinem uralten Windows Mobile 5 oder so ging das aber^^

Danke, es funktioniert 

Neu kann ich das was ich wollte damit leider nicht machen (eine App starten). Was bringen einem dieses tolle Voice Recognition wenn mann immer umständlich erst die Vopice Software öffnen muss (hat niht mal AUtostart)...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Wo ist denn eigentlich der Vorteil bei Deiner Methode? Ich mein: dieTastensperre musst Du ja eh lösen, um ein Programm zu starten, und wenn Du dann sowieso den Startscreen schon "on" hast, dann ist es doch genau die gleiche "Arbeit", ob Du dann das Symbol des Tools an"touchst" oder ob Du eine echte Taste drückst...?  ^^


----------



## Vordack (26. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eigentlich der Vorteil bei Deiner Methode? Ich mein: dieTastensperre musst Du ja eh lösen, um ein Programm zu starten, und wenn Du dann sowieso den Startscreen schon "on" hast, dann ist es doch genau die gleiche "Arbeit", ob Du dann das Symbol des Tools an"touchst" oder ob Du eine echte Taste drückst...?  ^^


 
Danke für die Idee!

Ich hab Face-Unlock und ich kann Schnellzugriffe auf dem Lock-Screen machen!

Ich werde mal probieren das so zu machen! Also Shortcutanklicken, Handy angucken und schon wird getan was ich will!

Wenns mit Frauen doch auch so einfach wäre


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> angucken und schon wird getan was ich will!
> 
> Wenns mit Frauen doch auch so einfach wäre


 Dafür empfehle ich die App "U4Me" 



Spoiler



(*U*ndress *4* *M*on*e*y)


----------



## Vordack (26. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dafür empfehle ich die App "U4Me"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ROFL 

errr, *wird notiert*


----------

